
Four Charts That Help Explain How the Coronavirus Spread - rsecora
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1005173/four-charts-that-help-explain-how-the-coronavirus-spread
======
rsecora
The broader data shows a split between those who started showing symptoms
prior to Jan. 18 and those whose symptoms appeared after — with the former
waiting much longer on average before seeking treatment. The contrast becomes
even sharper on Jan. 22, when there was a noticeable jump in the number of
patients seeking treatment the day their symptoms showed.

What changed on Jan. 22? That was the day the Hubei provincial government
finally declared a public health emergency

